# 2012 Nissan Armada build (slow)



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I guess I am going to get back after it guys. After selling my E55 and I have been driving around for almost a year on crappy stock sounds in my Armada. It sucks bad. So I guess I will start to build this thing. I am not all that motivated since I have been spending more time and effort on home stuff. Plan is to replace crappy OEM HU with ipad mini. I will be running Esotar front stage sorta.
Tweets 110's (kinda)
Mids 430's
midbass 650's
Sub to be determined
Amps Brax 2400's
processor Zapco Z8

thinking of putting 650's in the kicks and mids and tweets in the pillars not really sure what I want open to suggetions on this build. Here are a few pics.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Made a little progress started the molding for the iPad mini.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn this gonna nice man !


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

optimaprime said:


> Damn this gonna nice man !


Thx I did not get much done today was not feeling very well.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Dang, how I miss this????


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Looking forward to your build. Nice Armada!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Dang, how I miss this????


Yea I have been slacking for awhile lol!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Dang, how I miss this????


Me too...WTH!!


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Subd!!!!!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Lil prelim before I clean it up and re spray it.



















I have some goodies that will be here tomorrow that will allow me to control the volume on the iPad and send an optical signal to my Z8!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

This is going to be good!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Made a little progress today. Just need to add some filler and m magnets when they arrive. Also planning a spot for my DAC. Also got all my rings cut as well.


----------



## Golfntob (Aug 26, 2012)

Looking good. I have a 2011 Armada that I would love to ditch the crappy stock radio just haven't been brave enough yet. Can I ask where you're moving the hvac controls? That's been a sticking point on mine thus far.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> Made a little progress today. Just need to add some filler and m magnets when they arrive. Also planning a spot for my DAC. Also got all my rings cut as well.


Seeing your university banner in the background, I don't know if I'm supposed to rotate your picture or if your dash is crooked 

Kelvin


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks great. What goodies are you using for optical out?


----------



## fordriver1 (Jul 11, 2012)

sub'ed for sure...


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> Seeing your university banner in the background, I don't know if I'm supposed to rotate your picture or if your dash is crooked
> 
> Kelvin


Lol!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

JP Fabrication said:


> Looks great. What goodies are you using for optical out?


Bluetooth from iPad to the Cambridge DAC Magic ( in the second pic from today)
Optical out of that to my Z8.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Golfntob said:


> Looking good. I have a 2011 Armada that I would love to ditch the crappy stock radio just haven't been brave enough yet. Can I ask where you're moving the hvac controls? That's been a sticking point on mine thus far.


As of right now they will go in the cubby in front of the arm rest or in the sunglasses holder spot.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

sub'd


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Needs a little more sanding then it is ready for paint.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Are you using two tweeters or is that just mock-up?

I would experiment with your mounting options. I always wanted to try midbass in the doors, midrange in the kicks and tweets in the pillars. I think this would maximize stage width, height and depth. Have you demoed any mounting locations yet?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Getting close.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

edouble101 said:


> Are you using two tweeters or is that just mock-up?
> 
> I would experiment with your mounting options. I always wanted to try midbass in the doors, midrange in the kicks and tweets in the pillars. I think this would maximize stage width, height and depth. Have you demoed any mounting locations yet?


That was just mock up. Only using one tweeter per side. I have played with locations a bit. I think it will be the mid bass in the kicks, tweets and mids in the pillars. With no tuning it yielded the best results in this massive interior. It has a huge center console and a large dash that extends pretty far down towards the floor. Lots of reflection issues with tweets and mids in the kicks.


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice build Jay... Will be following this.

OT: what brand wheels are those?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Midwestrider said:


> Nice build Jay... Will be following this.
> 
> OT: what brand wheels are those?


They are KMC's


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

holly **** i like this!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I change some things. Mids and tweets will now be in the kicks and midbass in the doors.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

lil more progress.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Test fit.


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

looks good bro


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I have all my wires ran now. Power wire is ran under the truck and I have test fitted the DSP Z8


----------



## jvctan16 (Jun 11, 2013)

Interesting build. Is it just me or most of the pictures are gone?


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

jvctan16 said:


> Interesting build. Is it just me or most of the pictures are gone?


Nah they're gone...


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Sorry about the pics I rearranged my folder and forgot that it would affect this thread. Here are the pics.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this playing? How are the kicks working out for you?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

AccordUno said:


> Is this playing? How are the kicks working out for you?


It is not playing. Yet. I have not built my amp rack yet. I am currently working on my Sub enclosure. I would say a week or so it should be up and going.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

wrapped the kicks and loaded them. I am not real happy with the finish but I am unmotivated to change them.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Need opinions on amp placement here are a few options

A.









B









C









D









E


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I vote E


----------



## vrdublu (Apr 13, 2009)

I vote "D" or "E", seem like the most logical choices.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I am leaning more towards C, D or E


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

D or E


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

D. Nice and clean. Will match the rest of the install


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i vote D


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I vote E again, thats what you need to do..


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

If showing them off, B!


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

C
Nice amps btw!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Marquis, how about D, with an inch or so in between the amps so it doesnt look like a big block?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

^Agreed. "D" and space them out a bit. Unless you don't care about every-day utility/use of the rear cargo area, I would also go with "B" for show. But I like clean, simple, stealthiness and everyday utility.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

D...simple and you could still use the cargo area.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Marquis, how about D, with an inch or so in between the amps so it doesnt look like a big block?


This is looking more of the direction I am going. I won't have to build the floor up as high with this option. Plus I find myself getting lazy the older I get at least when working on my own cars. LOL


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> ^Agreed. "D" and space them out a bit. Unless you don't care about every-day utility/use of the rear cargo area, I would also go with "B" for show. But I like clean, simple, stealthiness and everyday utility.


I am Dad of 3 that play lots of sports so I need the cargo space so no flashy installs this time around.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Understand this... I have twin boys... and NEED to use the cargo area... I'm looking at a very similar layout to Option D myself...

Looking forward to watching this progress...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> This is looking more of the direction I am going. I won't have to build the floor up as high with this option. Plus I find myself getting lazy the older I get at least when working on my own cars. LOL


Roger that!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Ok a little flash


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Done! That looks FANTASTIC man!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking great, love the glow


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

You're going to love those amps. I have the x2400 and x2000. Sometimes over an hour drive home from the office pushing 9" midbass at high volumes and hardly gets warm in the Texas heat. Tuning will be a treat for you as well.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

lil test fitting. close to done with the amp rack then on to the sub enclosure.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

oilman said:


> You're going to love those amps. I have the x2400 and x2000. Sometimes over an hour drive home from the office pushing 9" midbass at high volumes and hardly gets warm in the Texas heat. Tuning will be a treat for you as well.


I know all about these amps. I am going to have to watch them to see if I need fans on them. It gets pretty hot here in the desert. It was 121 yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking wonderful....!!!

Kinda wishing I still had that third Brax... Missing it already.... LOL


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

jayhawkblk said:


> I know all about these amps. I am going to have to watch them to see if I need fans on them. It gets pretty hot here in the desert. It was 121 yesterday.


I'll take my 30 degree snowy days over that anytime!

I would put fans on them just for that reason alone Marquies!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SQ Audi said:


> I'll take my 30 degree snowy days over that anytime!
> 
> I would put fans on them just for that reason alone Marquies!


It's really not that bad as long as u stay out of the direct sun but the rest of the year it's 75


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SQ_MDX said:


> Looking wonderful....!!!
> 
> Kinda wishing I still had that third Brax... Missing it already.... LOL


Would u go active if u had the 2000.2?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, most likely


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

That looks great. Love the choice of amps and the rest of your gear!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

trying to decide if I want to go the same color vinyl on both panels or maybe white suede on the bottom like I did in between the amps and tan vinyl on top.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

subed... love this install. HU and kicks look nice


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> subed... love this install. HU and kicks look nice



Thanks


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

jayhawkblk said:


> trying to decide if I want to go the same color vinyl on both panels or maybe white suede on the bottom like I did in between the amps and tan vinyl on top.


White suede on the bottom piece would set it off nicely I think with your lighting and will be a subtle contrast from the tan vinyl. It might get dirty a bit easier, but it should be under the tan vinyl when your hauling stuff anyway. I say, go for it.

Also, the amps don't look perfectly centered in the "window" at the moment...maybe you haven't locked the placement down yet?

Looking awesome so far, though, M! Oh, and feel free to send me any extra Brax amps you might have.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> White suede on the bottom piece would set it off nicely I think with your lighting and will be a subtle contrast from the tan vinyl. It might get dirty a bit easier, but it should be under the tan vinyl when your hauling stuff anyway. I say, go for it.
> 
> Also, the amps don't look perfectly centered in the "window" at the moment...maybe you haven't locked the placement down yet?
> 
> Looking awesome so far, though, M! Oh, and feel free to send me any extra Brax amps you might have.


Actually they are it is the angle of the pic and the 60/40 split in the seat throws it off to.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

i need to come do my build. amp rack will be the same concept as yours . family car so everything has to be hidden and outsight. love this build !!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

optimaprime said:


> i need to come do my build. amp rack will be the same concept as yours . family car so everything has to be hidden and outsight. love this build !!!


Thanks. I still need to round over the edge and wrap the panel and finish the sub enclosure then I will power it up.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

its gonna be nice nice man . how you like those amps?


----------



## tbrek (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice amps, i have another solution instead of the fans 

- profits: silence, same temp.of each amp at the same time.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

tbrek said:


> Nice amps, i have another solution instead of the fans
> 
> - profits: silence, same temp.of each amp at the same time.
> 
> ...


Nice. I like who makes that system you are using?


----------



## tbrek (Sep 30, 2012)

I did it, in my last CA project.














































even new emblems


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

water cooled?


----------



## tbrek (Sep 30, 2012)

optimaprime said:


> water cooled?


Yes.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Very cool man !  water or antifreeze or some thing else ? My brother law used a cooling tower for his computer.


----------



## tbrek (Sep 30, 2012)

From PC


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Soooo sic I love it !


----------



## tbrek (Sep 30, 2012)

so, right now i have MX4, x-series bodies are for sale


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Did you buy the emblems from Brax or have them made?
They look really good!!


----------



## tbrek (Sep 30, 2012)

it's my project and realization


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow great job! Where did you relocate the climate controls. I know that there are overhead climate controls, so did you just stick with that? More pics please and congratulations!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

aranthop said:


> Wow great job! Where did you relocate the climate controls. I know that there are overhead climate controls, so did you just stick with that? More pics please and congratulations!


They are behind the iPad I will post pics once I take some.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

awesome install love it! Everytime I see a tablet install it makes me wish I would have purchased a different vehicle and gone this route, so cool! Love the amps too and beauty panel showing them off!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Alright I finally got off my butt and did some work. It is close to being done. I had to make some changes I had to keep the factory HU so I tp move the climate controls in the overhead. So here are some pics.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I love it man more pics if you got them


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2013)

Love the work you've done so far... Those Brax amps look right at home !


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SQ_MDX said:


> Love the work you've done so far... Those Brax amps look right at home !


Thanks. It has taking me a long time to get to this point but now that football season is over I can get it wrapped up.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Lil test fitting the controller.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow I need your skills badddddddd


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

optimaprime said:


> Wow I need your skills badddddddd


Thanks but don't really show my skills on my own builds. Actually I'm lazy on my own cars lol!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Come be lazy on my car


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

optimaprime said:


> Come be lazy on my car


Ship it on down lol!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Love those Brax Amps... I kinda like the models you have better than the new higher powered 4 channels smaller series.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

splaudiohz said:


> Love those Brax Amps... I kinda like the models you have better than the new higher powered 4 channels smaller series.


Yea I'm pretty partial to them. They are underrated a lot I do like the looks of these but I would not turn down the power the mx series has.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jayhawkblk said:


> Yea I'm pretty partial to them. They are underrated a lot I do like the looks of these but I would not turn down the power the mx series has.


BTW: did not see the X series online today, only the MX series..

Anyone know if they still market the "X" series?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

splaudiohz said:


> BTW: did not see the X series online today, only the MX series..
> 
> Anyone know if they still market the "X" series?


I believe not. MX and NOX


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks like Rockford is only bringing in the Nox and MX... Audiotec Fisher still builds them....


----------

